# Need first steps to find out why Linux freezes

## nagmat84

Hello,

I bought an new computer and I did a fresh gentoo install from scratch but the computer freezes sometimes. I have a dual boot setup with Windows 7 and I did some stress tests with windows, so I can exclude hardware failures more or less. Memtest86 did not fail either.

After some variable amount of time my KDE desktop freezes and the mouse cursor disappears. The computer does not react to any kind of input. I cannot switch to a text console (Alt+Shift+F1), the three finger salute (Strg+Alt+Del) does not work and the computer does not react to an ACPI event through the power button neither. Then some seconds later the mouse cursor comes back, I can move around the cursor, but I cannot click anything. Eveything else (keyboard input, power button event) still fails. Again, some seconds later the cursor disappears again or the whole display becomes black with a blinking text cursor in the left top corner.

After that the only mean to switch off the computer is to press the power button more than 4 seconds.

I would like to post a bug report, but at the moment I do not even know which software component causes the failure, hence I do not even know to whom I should post that report. Anyway, I would like to investigate the problem myself I little but further before I fill out a bug report.

The problem with that is, I don't see any failures in the logs after the reboot. "dmesg" only shows the messages from the current boot, /var/log/xorg.?.log does not reveal anything, and every other log file does so neither. Has anybody I good idea how to track this problem down to its cause? The main problem is, I cannot access the computer after the crash has happened.

At the moment I suspect the problem in the area of x.org / nouveau / kms / KDE. I guess so, because during installation on the text console level but with nouveau already working, the computer did not crash while it were compiling kde, libreoffice and all the other software. It work for days without a problem.

Matthias

----------

## albright

have you tried the nvidia driver for comparison?

----------

## szatox

Are you able to ping crashing machine? Sometimes it's possible to login with ssh and either find out what's wrong, or at least kill X

----------

## nagmat84

Thanks szatox,

the same idea came to my mind while having supper. Login via SSH works, killing X does not work anymore, but at least I have a dmesg output. Result:

```

[ 6768.176491] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] TRAP ch -1 [0x027f7e0000 unknown]

[ 6768.176508] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP0 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6768.176519] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP1 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6768.176529] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP2 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6779.242829] INFO: rcu_sched self-detected stall on CPU { 7}  (t=21000 jiffies g=334584 c=334583 q=2595)

[ 6779.242843] sending NMI to all CPUs:

[ 6779.242852] NMI backtrace for cpu 7

[ 6779.242861] CPU: 7 PID: 22305 Comm: kworker/7:0 Not tainted 3.12.5-gentoo #1

[ 6779.242866] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/P9D WS, BIOS 1103 06/14/2013

[ 6779.242876] Workqueue: pm pm_runtime_work

[ 6779.242883] task: ffff880407bfe540 ti: ffff8800da9e8000 task.ti: ffff8800da9e8000

[ 6779.242889] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8127bfba>]  [<ffffffff8127bfba>] delay_tsc+0x24/0x46

[ 6779.242903] RSP: 0018:ffff88041edc3e50  EFLAGS: 00000097

[ 6779.242909] RAX: 00000000ffc503c6 RBX: 0000000000002710 RCX: 00000000ffc50353

[ 6779.242915] RDX: 0000000000000073 RSI: 0000000000000007 RDI: 0000000000323cf6

[ 6779.242920] RBP: ffff88041edcd7f0 R08: 0000000000000002 R09: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.242925] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 000000000000d400 R12: ffffffff819d4100

[ 6779.242931] R13: ffff88041edccfb8 R14: ffff8800da9e8000 R15: 0000000000000007

[ 6779.242938] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88041edc0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[ 6779.242943] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[ 6779.242949] CR2: 00007f9ffc1e2fc0 CR3: 00000000029a3000 CR4: 00000000001407e0

[ 6779.242954] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.242960] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[ 6779.242963] Stack:

[ 6779.242967]  ffffffff81025095 ffffffff819d4100 ffffffff810d83f6 00000000810b92f3

[ 6779.242977]  0000000000000a23 0000000000000020 0000000000000007 ffff88041edc3e80

[ 6779.242985]  ffff880407bfe540 0000000000000000 0000000000000007 ffff88041edccfb8

[ 6779.242994] Call Trace:

[ 6779.242998]  <IRQ> 

[ 6779.243012]  [<ffffffff81025095>] ? arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace+0x63/0x6e

[ 6779.243026]  [<ffffffff810d83f6>] ? rcu_check_callbacks+0x1a0/0x4c2

[ 6779.243038]  [<ffffffff81088336>] ? update_process_times+0x31/0x5c

[ 6779.243049]  [<ffffffff810bd786>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x30/0x4c

[ 6779.243062]  [<ffffffff810988b6>] ? __run_hrtimer.isra.25+0x4b/0xa4

[ 6779.243070]  [<ffffffff81098e60>] ? hrtimer_interrupt+0xd9/0x1d4

[ 6779.243079]  [<ffffffff81023fd9>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x36/0x46

[ 6779.243089]  [<ffffffff8170a94a>] ? apic_timer_interrupt+0x6a/0x70

[ 6779.243093]  <EOI> 

[ 6779.243106]  [<ffffffff81281b26>] ? ioread32+0xb/0x2c

[ 6779.243117]  [<ffffffff813f62d2>] ? nouveau_fence_done+0x36/0x7a

[ 6779.243126]  [<ffffffff813f629e>] ? nouveau_fence_done+0x2/0x7a

[ 6779.243136]  [<ffffffff813f6789>] ? nouveau_fence_wait+0xf7/0x12a

[ 6779.243146]  [<ffffffff813f62d2>] ? nouveau_fence_done+0x36/0x7a

[ 6779.243158]  [<ffffffff81345317>] ? ttm_bo_wait+0x9d/0x151

[ 6779.243170]  [<ffffffff813479ce>] ? ttm_bo_move_accel_cleanup+0x8b/0x2e8

[ 6779.243181]  [<ffffffff813f7f69>] ? nouveau_bo_move_m2mf.isra.21+0xe2/0x116

[ 6779.243192]  [<ffffffff813f862d>] ? nouveau_bo_move+0x267/0x2f5

[ 6779.243202]  [<ffffffff813f826d>] ? nouveau_ttm_tt_populate+0x71/0x1ca

[ 6779.243214]  [<ffffffff813463ce>] ? ttm_bo_handle_move_mem+0x199/0x2db

[ 6779.243224]  [<ffffffff813f6ec4>] ? nouveau_gart_manager_new+0x1f/0xcb

[ 6779.243234]  [<ffffffff81346c50>] ? ttm_bo_mem_space+0xf5/0x2a5

[ 6779.243245]  [<ffffffff813f8700>] ? nouveau_bo_placement_set+0x45/0xfa

[ 6779.243255]  [<ffffffff813466af>] ? ttm_bo_evict+0x19f/0x2a8

[ 6779.243266]  [<ffffffff813468b5>] ? ttm_mem_evict_first+0xfd/0x166

[ 6779.243277]  [<ffffffff81346978>] ? ttm_bo_force_list_clean+0x5a/0x9d

[ 6779.243287]  [<ffffffff813f3e95>] ? nouveau_do_suspend+0x91/0x23b

[ 6779.243297]  [<ffffffff813f4070>] ? nouveau_pmops_runtime_suspend+0x31/0x6b

[ 6779.243306]  [<ffffffff8129a4a4>] ? pci_pm_runtime_suspend+0x60/0x119

[ 6779.243318]  [<ffffffff8142f632>] ? __rpm_callback+0x28/0x4c

[ 6779.243328]  [<ffffffff8142f6a1>] ? rpm_callback+0x4b/0x69

[ 6779.243339]  [<ffffffff8142fc4d>] ? rpm_suspend+0x2a9/0x3f9

[ 6779.243349]  [<ffffffff8158eb39>] ? cs_dbs_timer+0xb3/0xcb

[ 6779.243357]  [<ffffffff814308f5>] ? pm_runtime_work+0x65/0x7b

[ 6779.243368]  [<ffffffff810914cd>] ? process_one_work+0x1c5/0x2e4

[ 6779.243379]  [<ffffffff81091a2b>] ? worker_thread+0x1c7/0x2bc

[ 6779.243389]  [<ffffffff81091864>] ? rescuer_thread+0x253/0x253

[ 6779.243399]  [<ffffffff8109653a>] ? kthread+0xad/0xb5

[ 6779.243409]  [<ffffffff8109648d>] ? kthread_freezable_should_stop+0x40/0x40

[ 6779.243417]  [<ffffffff81709d7c>] ? ret_from_fork+0x7c/0xb0

[ 6779.243427]  [<ffffffff8109648d>] ? kthread_freezable_should_stop+0x40/0x40

[ 6779.243432] Code: 7a 01 e9 93 ff ff ff 65 8b 34 25 1c b0 00 00 0f 1f 00 0f ae e8 0f 31 89 c1 0f 1f 00 0f ae e8 0f 31 89 c2 29 ca 39 fa 73 23 f3 90 <65> 44 8b 04 25 1c b0 00 00 44 39 c6 74 e0 29 c1 01 cf 0f 1f 00 

[ 6779.243526] NMI backtrace for cpu 5

[ 6779.243539] CPU: 5 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/5 Not tainted 3.12.5-gentoo #1

[ 6779.243545] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/P9D WS, BIOS 1103 06/14/2013

[ 6779.243551] task: ffff88040c4dd7c0 ti: ffff88040c514000 task.ti: ffff88040c514000

[ 6779.243557] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8170a8e0>]  [<ffffffff8170a8e0>] reboot_interrupt+0x70/0x70

[ 6779.243571] RSP: 0018:ffff88040c515e68  EFLAGS: 00000012

[ 6779.243577] RAX: 0000062a84e57906 RBX: ffff88041ed57150 RCX: 0000000000000018

[ 6779.243583] RDX: 0000000225c17d03 RSI: ffff88040c515fd8 RDI: 00000000000efadc

[ 6779.243588] RBP: 0000000000000005 R08: 00000000000003cf R09: 0000000000000008

[ 6779.243594] R10: ffff88041ed4d6a0 R11: 0000000000011640 R12: 0000062a84d67e2a

[ 6779.243599] R13: ffff88040c515fd8 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.243606] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88041ed40000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[ 6779.243612] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[ 6779.243618] CR2: 00007f9ffc1e2fc0 CR3: 00000000029a3000 CR4: 00000000001407e0

[ 6779.243623] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.243628] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[ 6779.243632] Stack:

[ 6779.243636]  ffffffff81590829 0000000000000010 0000000000000212 ffff88040c515e98

[ 6779.243646]  0000000000000018 ffffffff81590822 0000000000000005 ffffffff819ee5b0

[ 6779.243654]  0000000000000000 ffff88041ed57150 ffffffff819ee5b0 ffff88040c515fd8

[ 6779.243663] Call Trace:

[ 6779.243675]  [<ffffffff81590829>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x43/0xa6

[ 6779.243685]  [<ffffffff81590822>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x3c/0xa6

[ 6779.243695]  [<ffffffff81590946>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xba/0x109

[ 6779.243708]  [<ffffffff8100963e>] ? arch_cpu_idle+0x6/0x19

[ 6779.243720]  [<ffffffff810b1427>] ? cpu_startup_entry+0xa7/0x104

[ 6779.243725] Code: e0 f7 46 68 03 00 00 00 74 03 0f 01 f8 65 ff 04 25 50 b8 00 00 65 48 0f 44 24 25 58 b8 00 00 56 e8 48 79 91 ff e9 8b ee ff ff 90 <0f> 1f 00 68 10 ff ff ff 48 83 ec 58 fc 48 89 7c 24 50 48 89 74 

[ 6779.243819] NMI backtrace for cpu 6

[ 6779.243831] CPU: 6 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/6 Not tainted 3.12.5-gentoo #1

[ 6779.243837] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/P9D WS, BIOS 1103 06/14/2013

[ 6779.243844] task: ffff88040c4dde80 ti: ffff88040c516000 task.ti: ffff88040c516000

[ 6779.243850] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8170a8e0>]  [<ffffffff8170a8e0>] reboot_interrupt+0x70/0x70

[ 6779.243863] RSP: 0018:ffff88040c517e68  EFLAGS: 00000002

[ 6779.243869] RAX: 0000062a84e578fc RBX: ffff88041ed97150 RCX: 0000000000000018

[ 6779.243875] RDX: 0000000225c17d03 RSI: ffff88040c517fd8 RDI: 000000000009b429

[ 6779.243881] RBP: 0000000000000005 R08: 00000000000003c9 R09: 0000000000000008

[ 6779.243886] R10: 000000000000b800 R11: 0000000000011640 R12: 0000062a84dbc4d3

[ 6779.243892] R13: ffff88040c517fd8 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.243898] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88041ed80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[ 6779.243904] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[ 6779.243910] CR2: 00007f9ffc1e2fc0 CR3: 00000000029a3000 CR4: 00000000001407e0

[ 6779.243915] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.243920] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[ 6779.243924] Stack:

[ 6779.243928]  ffffffff81590829 0000000000000010 0000000000000202 ffff88040c517e98

[ 6779.243937]  0000000000000018 ffffffff81590822 0000000000000005 ffffffff819ee5b0

[ 6779.243946]  0000000000000000 ffff88041ed97150 ffffffff819ee5b0 ffff88040c517fd8

[ 6779.243954] Call Trace:

[ 6779.243966]  [<ffffffff81590829>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x43/0xa6

[ 6779.243976]  [<ffffffff81590822>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x3c/0xa6

[ 6779.243985]  [<ffffffff81590946>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xba/0x109

[ 6779.243997]  [<ffffffff8100963e>] ? arch_cpu_idle+0x6/0x19

[ 6779.244008]  [<ffffffff810b1427>] ? cpu_startup_entry+0xa7/0x104

[ 6779.244013] Code: e0 f7 46 68 03 00 00 00 74 03 0f 01 f8 65 ff 04 25 50 b8 00 00 65 48 0f 44 24 25 58 b8 00 00 56 e8 48 79 91 ff e9 8b ee ff ff 90 <0f> 1f 00 68 10 ff ff ff 48 83 ec 58 fc 48 89 7c 24 50 48 89 74 

[ 6779.244107] NMI backtrace for cpu 4

[ 6779.244115] INFO: NMI handler (arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace_handler) took too long to run: 1.253 msecs

[ 6779.244130] CPU: 4 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/4 Not tainted 3.12.5-gentoo #1

[ 6779.244135] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/P9D WS, BIOS 1103 06/14/2013

[ 6779.244142] task: ffff88040c4dd100 ti: ffff88040c512000 task.ti: ffff88040c512000

[ 6779.244147] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8170a8e0>]  [<ffffffff8170a8e0>] reboot_interrupt+0x70/0x70

[ 6779.244161] RSP: 0018:ffff88040c513e68  EFLAGS: 00000012

[ 6779.244167] RAX: 0000062a84e57901 RBX: ffff88041ed17150 RCX: 0000000000000018

[ 6779.244173] RDX: 0000000225c17d03 RSI: ffff88040c513fd8 RDI: 00000000000eebab

[ 6779.244178] RBP: 0000000000000005 R08: 00000000000003d0 R09: 0000000000000008

[ 6779.244195] R10: ffff88041ed0d6a0 R11: 0000000000011640 R12: 0000062a84d68d56

[ 6779.244215] R13: ffff88040c513fd8 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.244237] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88041ed00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[ 6779.244259] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[ 6779.244280] CR2: 00007f9ffc1e2fc0 CR3: 00000000029a3000 CR4: 00000000001407e0

[ 6779.244298] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.244319] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[ 6779.244335] Stack:

[ 6779.244354]  ffffffff81590829 0000000000000010 0000000000000212 ffff88040c513e98

[ 6779.244424]  0000000000000018 ffffffff81590822 0000000000000005 ffffffff819ee5b0

[ 6779.244493]  0000000000000000 ffff88041ed17150 ffffffff819ee5b0 ffff88040c513fd8

[ 6779.244563] Call Trace:

[ 6779.244595]  [<ffffffff81590829>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x43/0xa6

[ 6779.244605]  [<ffffffff81590822>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x3c/0xa6

[ 6779.244615]  [<ffffffff81590946>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xba/0x109

[ 6779.244626]  [<ffffffff8100963e>] ? arch_cpu_idle+0x6/0x19

[ 6779.244636]  [<ffffffff810b1427>] ? cpu_startup_entry+0xa7/0x104

[ 6779.244641] Code: e0 f7 46 68 03 00 00 00 74 03 0f 01 f8 65 ff 04 25 50 b8 00 00 65 48 0f 44 24 25 58 b8 00 00 56 e8 48 79 91 ff e9 8b ee ff ff 90 <0f> 1f 00 68 10 ff ff ff 48 83 ec 58 fc 48 89 7c 24 50 48 89 74 

[ 6779.244736] NMI backtrace for cpu 1

[ 6779.244743] INFO: NMI handler (arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace_handler) took too long to run: 1.882 msecs

[ 6779.244757] CPU: 1 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/1 Not tainted 3.12.5-gentoo #1

[ 6779.244762] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/P9D WS, BIOS 1103 06/14/2013

[ 6779.244768] task: ffff88040c4dbcc0 ti: ffff88040c50c000 task.ti: ffff88040c50c000

[ 6779.244773] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8170a8e0>]  [<ffffffff8170a8e0>] reboot_interrupt+0x70/0x70

[ 6779.244786] RSP: 0018:ffff88040c50de68  EFLAGS: 00000012

[ 6779.244790] RAX: 0000062a84e578fc RBX: ffff88041ec57150 RCX: 0000000000000018

[ 6779.244793] RDX: 0000000225c17d03 RSI: ffff88040c50dfd8 RDI: 00000000000efacd

[ 6779.244796] RBP: 0000000000000005 R08: 00000000000003ce R09: 0000000000000008

[ 6779.244800] R10: ffff88041ec4d6a0 R11: 0000000000011640 R12: 0000062a84d67e2f

[ 6779.244803] R13: ffff88040c50dfd8 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.244807] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88041ec40000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[ 6779.244810] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[ 6779.244814] CR2: 00007f9f70872018 CR3: 00000000029a3000 CR4: 00000000001407e0

[ 6779.244817] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.244820] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[ 6779.244822] Stack:

[ 6779.244826]  ffffffff81590829 0000000000000010 0000000000000212 ffff88040c50de98

[ 6779.244834]  0000000000000018 ffffffff81590822 0000000000000005 ffffffff819ee5b0

[ 6779.244842]  0000000000000000 ffff88041ec57150 ffffffff819ee5b0 ffff88040c50dfd8

[ 6779.244848] Call Trace:

[ 6779.244855]  [<ffffffff81590829>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x43/0xa6

[ 6779.244862]  [<ffffffff81590822>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x3c/0xa6

[ 6779.244869]  [<ffffffff81590946>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xba/0x109

[ 6779.244877]  [<ffffffff8100963e>] ? arch_cpu_idle+0x6/0x19

[ 6779.244885]  [<ffffffff810b1427>] ? cpu_startup_entry+0xa7/0x104

[ 6779.244890] Code: e0 f7 46 68 03 00 00 00 74 03 0f 01 f8 65 ff 04 25 50 b8 00 00 65 48 0f 44 24 25 58 b8 00 00 56 e8 48 79 91 ff e9 8b ee ff ff 90 <0f> 1f 00 68 10 ff ff ff 48 83 ec 58 fc 48 89 7c 24 50 48 89 74 

[ 6779.244959] NMI backtrace for cpu 3

[ 6779.244965] INFO: NMI handler (arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace_handler) took too long to run: 2.105 msecs

[ 6779.244977] CPU: 3 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/3 Not tainted 3.12.5-gentoo #1

[ 6779.244982] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/P9D WS, BIOS 1103 06/14/2013

[ 6779.244988] task: ffff88040c4dca40 ti: ffff88040c510000 task.ti: ffff88040c510000

[ 6779.244993] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff812e3ac5>]  [<ffffffff812e3ac5>] intel_idle+0xa5/0xc9

[ 6779.245018] RSP: 0018:ffff88040c511e58  EFLAGS: 00000046

[ 6779.245021] RAX: 0000000000000032 RBX: 0000000000000010 RCX: 0000000000000001

[ 6779.245023] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff88040c511fd8 RDI: 0000000000000003

[ 6779.245026] RBP: 0000000000000005 R08: 0000000000000316 R09: 0000000000000005

[ 6779.245029] R10: ffff88041eccd6a0 R11: 0000000000011640 R12: 0000000000000032

[ 6779.245031] R13: 0000000000000004 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.245035] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88041ecc0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[ 6779.245038] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[ 6779.245041] CR2: 00007f532036b3b0 CR3: 00000000029a3000 CR4: 00000000001407e0

[ 6779.245043] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.245046] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[ 6779.245047] Stack:

[ 6779.245048]  0000000000000000

[ 6779.245050]  00000003000f2af5

[ 6779.245051]  ffffffff81590829

[ 6779.245052]  ffff88041ecd7150

[ 6779.245055]  ffffffff819ee780

[ 6779.245056]  0000062a84e53dd3

[ 6779.245058]  ffff88040c511fd8

[ 6779.245059]  ffffffff8159081b

[ 6779.245061]  0000000000000005

[ 6779.245062]  ffffffff819ee5b0

[ 6779.245063]  0000000000000000

[ 6779.245065]  ffff88041ecd7150

[ 6779.245067] Call Trace:

[ 6779.245075]  [<ffffffff81590829>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x43/0xa6

[ 6779.245081]  [<ffffffff8159081b>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x35/0xa6

[ 6779.245088]  [<ffffffff81590946>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xba/0x109

[ 6779.245096]  [<ffffffff8100963e>] ? arch_cpu_idle+0x6/0x19

[ 6779.245104]  [<ffffffff810b1427>] ? cpu_startup_entry+0xa7/0x104

[ 6779.245106] Code: 

[ 6779.245108] 86 

[ 6779.245109] 38 

[ 6779.245110] e0 

[ 6779.245111] ff 

[ 6779.245113] ff 

[ 6779.245114] a8 

[ 6779.245115] 08 

[ 6779.245116] 75 

[ 6779.245117] 22 

[ 6779.245118] 48 

[ 6779.245120] 8d 

[ 6779.245121] 41 

[ 6779.245122] 10 

[ 6779.245123] 31 

[ 6779.245124] d2 

[ 6779.245125] 48 

[ 6779.245126] 89 

[ 6779.245128] d1 

[ 6779.245129] 0f 

[ 6779.245130] 01 

[ 6779.245131] c8 

[ 6779.245132] 0f 

[ 6779.245133] ae 

[ 6779.245135] f0 

[ 6779.245136] 48 

[ 6779.245137] 8b 

[ 6779.245138] 86 

[ 6779.245139] 38 

[ 6779.245140] e0 

[ 6779.245141] ff 

[ 6779.245143] ff 

[ 6779.245144] a8 

[ 6779.245145] 08 

[ 6779.245146] 75 

[ 6779.245147] 08 

[ 6779.245148] b1 

[ 6779.245149] 01 

[ 6779.245151] 4c 

[ 6779.245152] 89 

[ 6779.245153] e0 

[ 6779.245154] 0f 

[ 6779.245155] 01 

[ 6779.245156] c9 

[ 6779.245158] <85> 

[ 6779.245159] 1d 

[ 6779.245160] 7d 

[ 6779.245161] ae 

[ 6779.245162] 70 

[ 6779.245164] 00 

[ 6779.245165] 75 

[ 6779.245166] 0f 

[ 6779.245167] 48 

[ 6779.245168] 8d 

[ 6779.245169] 74 

[ 6779.245170] 24 

[ 6779.245172] 0c 

[ 6779.245173] bf 

[ 6779.245174] 05 

[ 6779.245175] 00 

[ 6779.245176] 00 

[ 6779.245177] 00 

[ 6779.245178] e8 

[ 6779.245180] 70 

[ 6779.245181] 7e 

[ 6779.245185] NMI backtrace for cpu 2

[ 6779.245192] INFO: NMI handler (arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace_handler) took too long to run: 2.331 msecs

[ 6779.245196] CPU: 2 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/2 Not tainted 3.12.5-gentoo #1

[ 6779.245198] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/P9D WS, BIOS 1103 06/14/2013

[ 6779.245200] task: ffff88040c4dc380 ti: ffff88040c50e000 task.ti: ffff88040c50e000

[ 6779.245203] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8170a8e0>] 

[ 6779.245208]  [<ffffffff8170a8e0>] reboot_interrupt+0x70/0x70

[ 6779.245210] RSP: 0018:ffff88040c50fe68  EFLAGS: 00000002

[ 6779.245212] RAX: 0000062a84e578f7 RBX: ffff88041ec97150 RCX: 0000000000000018

[ 6779.245214] RDX: 0000000225c17d03 RSI: ffff88040c50ffd8 RDI: 000000000009b383

[ 6779.245216] RBP: 0000000000000004 R08: 0000000000000360 R09: 0000000000000006

[ 6779.245218] R10: ffff88041ec8d6a0 R11: 0000000000011640 R12: 0000062a84dbc574

[ 6779.245219] R13: ffff88040c50ffd8 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.245222] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88041ec80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[ 6779.245224] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[ 6779.245226] CR2: 00007f18705f7000 CR3: 00000000029a3000 CR4: 00000000001407e0

[ 6779.245228] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.245229] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[ 6779.245230] Stack:

[ 6779.245232]  ffffffff81590829

[ 6779.245243]  0000000000000010 0000000000000202 ffff88040c50fe98

[ 6779.245260]  0000000000000018 ffffffff81590822 0000000000000004 ffffffff819ee5b0

[ 6779.245275]  0000000000000000 ffff88041ec97150 ffffffff819ee5b0 ffff88040c50ffd8

[ 6779.245278] Call Trace:

[ 6779.245286]  [<ffffffff81590829>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x43/0xa6

[ 6779.245294]  [<ffffffff81590822>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x3c/0xa6

[ 6779.245301]  [<ffffffff81590946>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xba/0x109

[ 6779.245310]  [<ffffffff8100963e>] ? arch_cpu_idle+0x6/0x19

[ 6779.245319]  [<ffffffff810b1427>] ? cpu_startup_entry+0xa7/0x104

[ 6779.245439] Code: e0 f7 46 68 03 00 00 00 74 03 0f 01 f8 65 ff 04 25 50 b8 00 00 65 48 0f 44 24 25 58 b8 00 00 56 e8 48 79 91 ff e9 8b ee ff ff 90 <0f> 1f 00 68 10 ff ff ff 48 83 ec 58 fc 48 89 7c 24 50 48 89 74 

[ 6779.245442] NMI backtrace for cpu 0

[ 6779.245448] INFO: NMI handler (arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace_handler) took too long to run: 2.589 msecs

[ 6779.245453] CPU: 0 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.12.5-gentoo #1

[ 6779.245456] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/P9D WS, BIOS 1103 06/14/2013

[ 6779.245459] task: ffffffff819a8440 ti: ffffffff81998000 task.ti: ffffffff81998000

[ 6779.245468] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8170a8e0>]  [<ffffffff8170a8e0>] reboot_interrupt+0x70/0x70

[ 6779.245472] RSP: 0018:ffffffff81999eb8  EFLAGS: 00000012

[ 6779.245475] RAX: 0000062a84e578f7 RBX: ffff88041ec17150 RCX: 0000000000000018

[ 6779.245478] RDX: 0000000225c17d03 RSI: ffffffff81999fd8 RDI: 00000000000efb0e

[ 6779.245481] RBP: 0000000000000005 R08: 00000000000003cf R09: 0000000000000008

[ 6779.245484] R10: ffff88041ec0d6a0 R11: 0000000000011640 R12: 0000062a84d67de9

[ 6779.245487] R13: ffffffff81999fd8 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 00000000c800dc38

[ 6779.245490] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88041ec00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[ 6779.245495] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[ 6779.245499] CR2: 00007f9ffcba7bdc CR3: 00000000029a3000 CR4: 00000000001407f0

[ 6779.245504] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[ 6779.245508] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[ 6779.245511] Stack:

[ 6779.245526]  ffffffff81590829 0000000000000010 0000000000000212 ffffffff81999ee8

[ 6779.245543]  0000000000000018 ffffffff81590822 0000000000000005 ffffffff819ee5b0

[ 6779.245558]  0000000000000000 ffff88041ec17150 ffffffff819ee5b0 ffffffff81999fd8

[ 6779.245561] Call Trace:

[ 6779.245571]  [<ffffffff81590829>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x43/0xa6

[ 6779.245580]  [<ffffffff81590822>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x3c/0xa6

[ 6779.245589]  [<ffffffff81590946>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xba/0x109

[ 6779.245600]  [<ffffffff8100963e>] ? arch_cpu_idle+0x6/0x19

[ 6779.245610]  [<ffffffff810b1427>] ? cpu_startup_entry+0xa7/0x104

[ 6779.245620]  [<ffffffff81a65c60>] ? start_kernel+0x36e/0x379

[ 6779.245630]  [<ffffffff81a65708>] ? repair_env_string+0x57/0x57

[ 6779.245633] Code: e0 f7 46 68 03 00 00 00 74 03 0f 01 f8 65 ff 04 25 50 b8 00 00 65 48 0f 44 24 25 58 b8 00 00 56 e8 48 79 91 ff e9 8b ee ff ff 90 <0f> 1f 00 68 10 ff ff ff 48 83 ec 58 fc 48 89 7c 24 50 48 89 74 

[ 6779.245765] INFO: NMI handler (arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace_handler) took too long to run: 2.909 msecs

[ 6781.432149] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] TRAP ch -1 [0x027f7e0000 unknown]

[ 6781.432164] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP0 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6781.432175] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP1 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6781.432185] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP2 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6794.687808] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] TRAP ch -1 [0x027f7e0000 unknown]

[ 6794.687825] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP0 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6794.687836] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP1 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6794.687846] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP2 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6807.943466] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] TRAP ch -1 [0x027f7e0000 unknown]

[ 6807.943482] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP0 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6807.943493] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP1 0x80000000 0x80000001

[ 6807.943503] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] ROP2 0x80000000 0x80000001

```

At least, I have the cause.

----------

## i92guboj

You should probably go now to the nouveau mailing list to iron this out. They can probably help you better than we could ever do so.

----------

